# Tiger and crystal red shrimp interbreeding



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Is it true that tiger shrimp and crystal red shrimp will inter breed? I have been told no and yes.
wilma


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

no.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

king oz said:


> no.


??? im sure they will.......


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

tex627 said:


> ??? im sure they will.......


Agreed.....they will interbreed.
They are both Caridina sp.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank everyone, I see even here people have different thoughts on the inter breeding. Anyone ever have this to happen, and what would a mixture of crystal and tiger look like.
wilma


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

They DO interbreed. There are images of them floating around in TPT from a german member. They look pretty cool! :-D


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

If you do a search on aquaticquotient you can find some.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Agreed according to everything I have heard and the pictures I have seen they will interbreed.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

They do for sure. It happen to me a while back before I knew that they would. They do look nice IMO but I would not recommend making it a practice unless you are keeping all hybrids for your personal viewing pleasure .


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

yes they sure will interbreed. don't keep them together.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

yes........they do..
and come out really really low grade CRS..
hahahha ... maybe I should say crystal tiger shrimp...cause the white part looks like clear....


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

I think they will, but I always wonder what they will look like


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd love to see photos.


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

they will interbreed. $$huge mistake$$


----------

